# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Maja talk show - Mitovi o dojenju, odgoju i dr.

## ~lex~

Ne znam jesam li, zapravo, napisala dobar naslov, ali o tome se, u principu, radi.
Danas smo bili gosti dr. Milan Stanojević, pedijatar, dr. Gordana Kuterovac-Jagodić, psihologinja, Gabi Novak, slavna baka, i moja malenkost kao mamica s dečkima.  :Grin:  

Bilo je krasno, pričali smo o uvriježenim mitovima i zabludama koje friški roditelj susreće po dolasku iz rodilišta s novorođenčadi (ili novorođenčetom  :Wink: ). Naravno, spomenula sam klasični mit - pivo je super za mlijeko.  :Laughing:  

Spominjala se i Roda, bez toga nije moglo proći. :D 
Ja sam malčice rekla čime se Udruga bavi, znam da sam mogla puno više reći, ali sam se zbetonirala u mozgu i nikako da kažem nešto suvislo... Ne samo u tom trenutku, već i u ostatku emisije...   :Embarassed:  

Moji dečki su bili najbolji na svijetu, ležali su u svojim ležaljkama, igrali se i pričali, u jednom trenutku je Nikola postao cendrav pa sam mu dala cicu i on je, micek, zaspao.  :Love:  
Dr. Stanojević je bio krasan kao i obično, psihologinja također, a Gabi šarmantna i duhovita.
Ja imam sindrom srama od vlastitih snimki, fotografija i ostalih reprodukcija, pa se ispričavam ako sam zbilja ispala onako kako samu sebe inače vidim u slikovnim medijima.  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Molim da mi ne zamjerite ako sam se kaj zblesala, bila sam nervozna zbog kikića, da ne bi njima bilo loše ili naporno, pa sam stalno bila u nekom grču.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Emisija će biti na HTV1 22. 2. u 13'20 sati. Ako bude nekih promjena termina, javit ću.  :Smile:

----------


## sunce

Sjajno da si javila, lex, to ne smijemo propustiti!!!  :D 
Svaka čast tvojim hrabrim dečkima. 
Fakat je u zadnje vrijeme inflacija emisija na temu roditeljstva, dobro da su se sjetili! 
Još samo NovaTV fali.  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

bravo lex   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

lex majstorica  8)

----------


## apricot

~lex~, uopće ne sumnjam da si bila odlična!
Navikli smo na samokritiku ovdje u Rodi!

----------


## tweety

jedva cekam.
naravno netko ce morati snimiti da bi i ja to vidjela

----------


## plavaa

Jedva cekam i ja!!   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

evo pišem da slučajno ne zaboravim...  :D

----------


## Mony

Najbolje Lex da ponovo podignes topic oko 20. - ni ja ne bih htjela propustiti, a moglo bi mi se dogoditi da zaboravim   :Wink:

----------


## dijanam

jel' bilo ovo danas?

----------


## wildflower

nije bilo! danas je bilo o drogi (ja gledala, odnosno, slusala - jako dobra emisija), a sutra je isto najavljeno nesto drugo (ne sjecam se vise sto).

lex, kad ce biti emisija?

----------


## apricot

Sutra!

----------


## ms. ivy

sutra, to će reći u četvrtak? u koliko sati?

----------


## apricot

A da pogledaš na teletekstu?  :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Razz:  
 :Grin:

----------


## ~lex~

Sutra, 24. 02. 2005., četvrtak, 13:20.

Cure, sori kaj nisam javila, tek sam sad izmiljela iz kreveta, svi doma rigamo, imamo proljev i koma smo...  :Sad:

----------


## Tea

mi isto sa lavorima ispred sebe :shock:  i pratimo teletext al ništa, znači sutra!   :Smile:   obavezno gledamo!

----------


## ~lex~

Sad, sad... sad!  :Grin:  

Za 15 minuta!  :Wink:

----------


## sunce

I ja dežuram,  jedva čekam!   :Smile:

----------


## spooky

Još malo.....

----------


## apricot

~lex~ i Stanojević... možete proć`!
Ali, Nikola i Luka...  :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Pa dobro di si ti gledala!  :shock:

----------


## Inesica

Ma što reći. Petra mi se zaljubila  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  . Jedino nezna kojeg bi odabrala  :Wink:  .
Bili ste super  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
I cijela emisija je bila ok. Gosti su super odabrani. (Pogotovo Luka i Nikola  :Love:   :Love:  ). Ovaj put i psihologica je bila stvarno ok 8) (za razliku od Sanjine zbog koje sam pretrnula kad sam čula da ide neka psi... kao gost).
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Na poslu!
Malo na monitor, malo u ekran...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Gledala sam dok nije došla Gabi Novak   :Grin:  Nikola i Luka su stvarno jako slatki   :Heart:  ; lex odlična; dr. Stanojević super   :Smile:

----------


## coccinella

Luka i Nikola   :Love:  
lex (sorry,ne znam one zavijutke napraviti) - Ja još ne mogu doći k sebi kako su ti mirna djeca. Pa ja kao da ih imama četvero!

Lex, komplimenti, bili ste super!

----------


## ivancica

E pa ne mogu vjerovati! Danima već čekam da vidim emisiju i sad na kraju nisam bila kod kuće. Dođe mi da se zadavim.   :Sad:  
Jel ima repriza i kad?

----------


## haligali

Lex, svi ste preslatki   :Kiss:  !

----------


## sunce

Lex, bila si najbolji gost! 
Dečki su čista desetka!

Okinula sam na pitanje voditeljice Maje o širokom i uskom povijanju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dadaSCG

Lex, bila si super. Nikola i Luka su preslatki  :Love:  . Vidi se da je mamica sa Rode cim su deca tako lepo vaspitana   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

Lex, ti si totalno zračila, dečkići su super, pedijatar je krasan čovjek, psihologica malo  :/ - ko štrepsa koja je sve o djeci naučila iz neke mrtav-ozbiljan knjige i tako....

Najveći komplimenti za dojenje u studiju - totalno lijepo, pohvalno, normalno. I moj muž se obeznanio   :Saint:   :Love:  

Uglavnom, svaka čast   :Love:

----------


## mamaduda

ivančica, imaš reprizu u noćnom programu od 4,50 do 5,25. ja isto nisam gledala pa ću si noćas snimati

----------


## ~lex~

Cure, hvala na pohvalama, pogotovo za dojenje Ifi!  :Love:  
Moja mama i sestre su podivljale kad sam im rekla da sam dojila u studiju. 
A jedna prijateljica iz Dalmacije me nazvala i rekla: "Sram te bilo, dojit' na televiziji!" :shock:   :Mad:  
Mama i sestre su se _skulirale_ i rekle da je bilo super i diskretno, da nisu mislile da će biti tako lijepo i normalno.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Još uvijek smatram da nisam rekla sve što sam mogla. Da bar nisam bila ukočena.  :Sad:  A kad ne treba laprdat'...   :Rolling Eyes:  

A i ja mislim da su dečki bili jedine prave zvijezde.   :Wink:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ifigenija

MM se cijeli dan pita kako je vox populi komentirao to dojenje u studiju? Tužno je da ljudi od toga prave neku paradu i cirkus. Kreteni na kvadrat. A kad muškarci idu ulicom, hrakču, useknjuju se i pljuju po cesti one zelene šmrklje - to je okej. Nitko ne reagira, ti frajeri misle da im je bogomdano pravo da sline po cesti po kojoj i ja hodam.

Ja tu i tamo imam potrebu dijelit papirnate maramice i objašnjavat čemu služe. 

Al dojenje je problem 
 :Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spooky

> A jedna prijateljica iz Dalmacije me nazvala i rekla: "Sram te bilo, dojit' na televiziji!"


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## caroline

Mene je kao primila lagana virozica i lezala sam i vrtila po programima kad odjednom dva najljepsa djecova   :Wink:   na ekranu! Ne sjecam se kad sam vidjela tako prezgodne blizance, bez zeze! 8)  8) 

Mama im je super!

A sto se tice dojenja na TV, to je nesto najljepse sto se u posljednje vrijeme moglo vidjeti na TV!

Cemu pokude???   :Evil or Very Mad:  

To je prirodno!  8) 

Bili ste super!!!!

 :Saint:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

baš je bilo lijepo!
lex, kako su dečki bili dobri!!!  :shock: ovo moje čudo bi se popelo na reflektor!
a znala sam da će bar jedan završiti na ciki   :Wink:  , samo sam se nadala da ću vidjeti obojicu u akciji!

----------


## nana33

Ja ti se (između ostalog!) divim kako si uspjela s dvoje(divne  :Love:  )dječice uspjela sačuvat tako dugu kosu!?

----------


## ms. ivy

pa ne stigne frizeru   :Laughing:  
ja sam se nakon poroda mislila ošišati ful kratko, a onda sam se sjetila - frizeru svaka 3 tjedna umjesto 3 mjeseca, stalno prati, ne možeš svezati u rep... i odustala.  :/

----------


## plavaa

Ima tko snimljeno?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ~lex~

> pa ne stigne frizeru   
> ja sam se nakon poroda mislila ošišati ful kratko, a onda sam se sjetila - frizeru svaka 3 tjedna umjesto 3 mjeseca, stalno prati, ne možeš svezati u rep... i odustala.  :/



Hehehehe, čitaš me!  :Wink: 

Dakle, zadnji put sam se ošišala dva dana pred porod, i to u bolnici. Prijateljica, i sama s trbuhom do zuba, došla mi u posjetu, donesla škare i ošišala mi vrhove, izravnala kosu fenom i četkom i to je bilo to.

Što znači da se punih osam mjeseci nisam šišala niti bila kod frizera.  :Embarassed:  Koma. :/  Stvarno bi bilo krajnje vrijeme da si odrežem vrhove. Zapravo, najmanje 10cm.

Inače, imala sam kratku kosu (pol centimetra) jedno vrijeme. Nikad više. Nije izgledalo loše, ali to nisam bila ja. Eto...

Glede snimke - imamo snimku, naravno...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  
Tko je zainteresiran, slobodno mi javi.

----------

